# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  ALPHA, AI that controls flights of Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicles in aerial combat missions, Psibernetix Inc., Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Psibernetix Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Fuzzy Logic Based Intelligent Agents for Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle Control"

by Nick Ernest and Kelly Cohen
December 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beyond video games: New artificial intelligence beats tactical experts in combat simulation"
Artificial intelligence recently won out during simulated aerial combat against U.S. expert tacticians. Importantly, it did so using no more than the processing power available in a tiny, affordable computer (Raspberry Pi) that retails for as little as $35.

by M.B. Reilly
June 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Flying in simulator

Published on Jun 27, 2016




> New Artificial Intelligence Beats Tactical Experts in Combat Simulation: Artificial intelligence recently won out during simulated aerial combat against U.S. expert tacticians. Importantly, it did so using no more than the processing power available in a tiny, affordable computer (Raspberry Pi) that retails for as little as $35.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Drones Can Defeat Humans Using Artificial Intelligence"

by JV Chamary
June 28, 2016

----------

